# Henry the Lamb...



## Karl_99 (Dec 20, 2017)

This desk set features some barn siding from the early 1800's. The pen blank was cast with real wool from Henry the Lamb. There was a series of children's stories written about him. This was the most challenging blank I have ever cast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 21, 2017)

Really cool! Is this for a museum? Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Have some difficulty plucking the sheep Karl? Or, what kind of problems did you encounter with the blank?


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 21, 2017)

@ Nature Man No ... The recipient is the one who raised Henry and wrote the books.



Nature Man said:


> Really cool! Is this for a museum? Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 21, 2017)

@rocky1 The darn lamb would not sit stand still! 

No ... The wool was carded and the fibers would almost disappear or clump up under acrylics. It took several different tries to get a good blank.



rocky1 said:


> Have some difficulty plucking the sheep Karl? Or, what kind of problems did you encounter with the blank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hadn't consider it, but, yeah... I can definitely see that being an issue.


----------



## CWS (Dec 21, 2017)

Karl_99 said:


> @rocky1 The darn lamb would not sit stand still!
> 
> No ... The wool was carded and the fibers would almost disappear or clump up under acrylics. It took several different tries to get a good blank.


Awesome pen!!!!!!1

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2017)

Interestingly cool. Nice job Karl....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 22, 2017)

Interesting.

Les


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice pen, what kit is it, I like it.


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 23, 2017)

@bamafatboy It is a Sierra grip pen. They are good sellers for me.


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 23, 2017)

Gonna have to look into one of those for myself. Who carries them?


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 23, 2017)

They are from Berea Hardwoods. A good place to order them is Exotic Blanks.



bamafatboy said:


> Gonna have to look into one of those for myself. Who carries them?


----------

